# Volumen baja y sube solo!



## Laautii (Abr 16, 2011)

Bueno basicamente eso, estoy escuchando musica a un volumen medio y de repente siento que el volumen baja y luego vuelve a subir, generalmente CREO  que cuando se baja se escucha como un ruidito. 

Mi cadena de sonido es la siguiente:

PC + ECUALIZADOR 10 BANDAS POR CANAL + AMPLI American Pro APX600+ dos bafles (woofer+3tweeters)

Uso cables de muy buena calidad, aunque no quita que pueden estar rotos ...

Creeeo que lo mas probable es uqe sean los contactos deslizables del ecualizador, porque es lo mas viejo , pero no se como se limpian estos 

Ademas los woofers tienen bobinas nuevas

Lo primero que voy a hacer es probar todo sin el ecualizador, pero si no es eso,  tienen idea de que pueda ser? y si es, como lo limpio ? 

Gracias


----------



## luisba (Abr 21, 2011)

prueba con los cascos del pc, puede ser la tarjeta de sonido. si noes haz lo mismo con el ecualizador y con el ampli. si no es ninguno de los tres prueba los altavoces con otro ampli


----------



## macoictk (Abr 21, 2011)

revisa la tarjeta de tu pc esto da bastante problema por los jack


----------



## Laautii (Abr 21, 2011)

Acabo de copmrar un limpiacontactos , porque descubri que era el ecualizador, ya que al sacarlo, todo funcionaba correctamente

Ahora mismo limpio los potenciometros, y luego comento como me fue...


----------

